# Complete list of fruit a crested gecko can eat - NEEDED



## mandyT

I would like a complete list of what fruit items and crested gecko can eat. I know they can eat some things, but want something different so he doesnt get bored of the same items. 

Mandy 
Thanks


----------



## purple-vixen

Pear
Papaya
Mango
Strawberry
Kiwi
Fig
Melon
Grapes
Banana 
Raspberries
Blueberries

The above I have fed with no bad results, and all ok, because things like Bananas, strawberries, grapes and kiwis are expensive, they only get these once in a blue moon  Also these four are usually told to be used very rarely as they are too acidic or banana can ihibit calcium absorption, but as a treat it's fine, if you're worried.


----------



## Geckogirl_88

mine likes cranberry juice with honey lol, but she's weird
xx


----------



## purple-vixen

Geckogirl_88 said:


> mine likes cranberry juice with honey lol, but she's weird
> xx


Yeah you need to make sure that you don't give them too much honey, and cranberry juice from cranberries right? The actual juice you buy in the super market has too many "human additives" in and could possibly make them poorly... 

Best to squeeze from fresh and it's more fun :no1:


----------



## Geckogirl_88

yeh she got it once as a treat lol.
It was xmas and we had cranberries lol. It's her xmas prezzy
xx


----------



## nathangriffith

I was wondering whats the best and gives them all the protien or some what the protein for a baby crested gecko:mf_dribble:


----------



## sue59

nathangriffith said:


> I was wondering whats the best and gives them all the protien or some what the protein for a baby crested gecko:mf_dribble:


Fruit contains little protein ,that is why it is always advised to give Repashy or some similar CGD. The other alternative is to give live food as that contains alot more protein than fruit. I n the wild they would eat both fruit and bugs , not one or the other. Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------

